# Caught a vry nice channel cat



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished the GMR with Mellon satuday, I managed to catch 6 channels, with the biggest at 13-lbs


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

sweet catch! My biggest channels are about 6 pounds. What's yours?


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

nice cat. sounds like a good day on the water.


----------



## Cw_Angler_11 (Apr 11, 2006)

That is a sweet fish, he is fat!


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

that is one beautiful fish what did u catch it on


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Very Nice lookin Channel!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice channel cat Jack.
Did Mellon learn anything  

This heat makes it uncomfortable to say the least.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

katfish said:


> Nice channel cat Jack.
> Did Mellon learn anything



You just HAD to ask huh 
 I think it was the 1st time that I have ever been skunked while spending more than an hour fishing this stretch. Usually you can expect to catch a 7-8 channel w/ out a prob. Oh well, I guess I was just playing captain. Man, I had to work the anchors, the boat & everything. All work & no play that day.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

that is a very big channel for this area. i'd say a channel of that size is as rare as a 40lb flathead in the GMR (of which i have heard of/seen only 3 times in 15yrs). hopefully that fish and the "other one" will have babies together and produce a race of freaks


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very nice cat. now i just need to catch one that size. lol


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes Bryan had to do everything that day as far as the boat goes..I dont enjoy fishing from a boat, as I prefer to have dry ground under my feet while fishing..In fact I would rather walk 10 miles thru thick woods to get to a remote bank fishing spot, and get skunked..Than to have a five minute boat ride and fish from a boat and catch fish.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn't expect anything like that again. I mean that's prob the only 10#+ Channel betwwen Troy & Cincinnati.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Very Nice Fish Boys!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice fish Jack.

i have a hard time catfishing from a boat also.


----------

